# Lots of copper and Black fittings, nipples



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello, I have thousands of black fittings and Nipples 1/2" to 1" a lot of copper fittings.. 
I am located about an hour South of Chicago and will sell these for %50-70 off current prices.. I will try to post a list and pictures later.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry didn't see the


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you end up with thousands of extra fittings?


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

We had cabinets for black fittings for new construction.. Reducing tees, 90s, regular tees, unions, nipples.. I decided to start selling them.. Thought I would try here first then ebay.


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

Here are a few of the fittings.. PM for pricing.. Will make a great deal on all of it! 

Black Fittings

17 3-43/4" plugs
63 3/4"x1/2" Bell Reducers
5 1"x3/4" Bell Reducers
34 3/4x1/2 tees 
16 3/4x1/2x1/2 tees
53 1x3/4 90
32 1" unions
25 1" 45
34 1x1/2x1/2 tees 
15 1/2" plugs 
54 3/4" unions
9 3/4x1/2 90
81 3/4 45
36 3/4 st 45
103 1/2" 45
22 1x3/4x1 tees
27 1x1/2 tees
58 1x1/2x1 tees
21 3/4x1/2 bush. 
61 1x3/4 tees
75 1/2 coup.
143 3/4 cap
43 3/4 coup
79 1 cap
34 1x3/4x1/2 tees
42 1x3/4x3/4 tees
4 1 plugs
37 1x1/2x3/4 tees
43 1" coup
45 3/4 tees 
And to many nipples 1/2-1" to mention. 

COPPER

48 1" 90s
40 1" 45s
450 3/4" St. 45s
1.25x1" tees

Brass

1/2" tapped tees
3/4" tapped tees

A lot of other stuff I'm not remembering to mention


----------

